# How to make some inexpensive Voodoo Dolls



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Thank you for posting your instructions. I need to make a bunch of voodoo dolls for my voodoo bayou party. I found a raffia grass skirt at goodwill to cut up but all the instructions I found use the Spanish moss. I wanted to make some of both.


----------



## Monroe58 (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks for posting this Itsjustme! I had all of the 'ingredients' and just needed the instructions!


----------



## AJCarrington (Jul 8, 2012)

Finally something I can try!

Thanks!


----------



## notjustaphaze (Sep 18, 2010)

adding to my to do list for 2013..thanks!!!


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 21, 2004)

Those are great. I am making some this year too. This will be very helpful. Thanks for sharing


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Thanks for sharing, I'm doing a Voodoo theme this year and really wanted to use voodoo dolls for invites and needed some cheap easy ideas! This will work great!!


----------

